# 2009 Bord Atlas at Euro 5



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Just a thought................ when we were at 'Der Freistaat', Hymer dealer at Sulzemoos, nr Munich a couple of weeks ago.............. they had a mountain of this years '2009 Bord Atlas Stellplatze' books for Euro 5.

2010 version was Euro19.99 and I see the 2010 version in the UK is £24.99.

I don't know whether they will send by courier to the UK. Their website is http://www.derfreistaat.de/wohnmobilzubehoer_wohnwagenzubehoer/fahrzeugzubehoer.php

I know the staff in the 'Glueck' accessory shop speak some English. The email address is [email protected]

For anyone hunting for a motorhome....... the stock here is mind boggling / gargantuan......... we reckoned tens of millions of Euro's worth ........ new / second hand and ex rental. We haven't done business with them so can't comment.

Barry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry

As a matter of interest I EMailed them and received a reply to the effect that the price for P&P would be........................


43 Euros!!!!

Even if there were two volumes for 2009(not sure) that's pretty expensive!


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Gulp......... Ah well..... as I said....... "Just a thought".


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Most reasonable German bookshops sell the current version, you can order on Amazon.de, same layout etc as the UK site so open up both and you should be able to navigate OK


----------

